# Adding a 2nd shift!?!?



## hudavis (May 5, 2015)

What are the Pros and Cons of adding a second shift to your print shop? Is it seasonal? Do you hire temps? What kind of volume needs to be going through your shop to justify the move?


----------



## ryanmontgomery (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a simple enough equation, are you turning away work? Is it enough that you can justify a second shift?


----------



## hudavis (May 5, 2015)

We haven't turned work away yet. If we go with a 2nd shift, is there a good way to approach it?


----------



## ryanmontgomery (Mar 7, 2014)

It's tough because it means new people and training and mistakes. It'll slow stuff down because the experienced will be mixed with the new. I would do overtime and weekends before shifts


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Most shop can increase their out put by 25-50% just by 
improving their procedures, work flow and equipment.
This is better than adding a 2nd shift.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

When your presses are spinning 12 hour a day, 7 day a week, it's time for a second shift. 1 employee = $2,000.00 in payroll = $4,000.00 in sales just to keep them employed. How many hours a day is your shop producing now? Most experienced printers know more help can = less hours for them in during the slow quarter. Use that to motivate them to fine tune the shop. If they want less work, they probably won't stick around for long anyway. There's no crying in screen printing.


----------

